# CP3's new Jordans... CP3.III



## girllovesthegame

Colorways

Meet CP3 at the House of Hoops in Houston on 12/27/09

http://www.nike.com/jumpman23/cp3/

http://www.counterkicks.com/2009/12/23/jordan-cp3-iii-early-availability/


----------



## girllovesthegame

Chris Paul Greets Fans at the Houston House of Hoops


----------



## girllovesthegame

Wow. Looks like some guys couldn't wait until the Saturday release. LMAO!

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/breakingnews/fl-sneaker-burglary-20091230,0,6258288.story


----------



## Diable

When you think about Sneakers aren't a bad thing to steal. You shouldn't have much trouble selling them and you could probably get forty or fifty bucks a pair easy. I've seen that tactic used a couple of times, that's why you see those thick metal posts in front of the doors of a lot of stores, especially gun shops. Someone drove a stolen car into a video store on Summit a long time ago. I guess they liked porn a lot.


----------



## Ben

Aside from the robbery, those shoes are wack as hell. The blue, white and blacks are pretty nice, but the others...no.


----------

